# Sorry....Snow Tire question that I can't find a solid answer to.



## MichiganMark

All....I did try a few searches over the last couple of days trying to find info/answers...so please take it easy on me 

I'm an Owner/Operator ....one man show. I have two trucks:

'10 Tundra with a 7'6 Boss plow & Ebling backblade
'03 Chevy 2500 HD with a 8' Western & backblade.

I've plowed the last two seasons with the Tundra, with a less-than-desirable back up truck (89 Ford "POS"). I upgraded to the '03 Chevy as a back up rig, and may just use it as the main rig.

I have 2 seasons on a set of Kelly "Safari" ATR's on the Tundra (275/65/18). Winter use only. They are in good shape....although I don't have anything to compare their effectiveness to.

The Chevy needs tires.

Based on the majority of threads I read thru, I am leaning towards a set of Firestone Winterforce tires.

My main question: I've seen some refer to different sizes...like a 225 or 235....making for better traction? I can not find a thread that sheds enough light on this.

Looking for advice and insight.....thanks guys.

~ Mark


----------



## seville009

I'd stick with the same size tires you have. I have 275/70R18s, which is the stock tire size on my F350. Since you run dedicated snows, I'd run studded tires if they are legal where you are. I run studded Duratracs on my main plow truck, and studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver/back up plow truck (both F350s). 

Bottom line is that it's hard to go wrong with pretty much any dedicated snow tire, so don't overthink it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Tall and skinny are always better than short and fat for pushing snow.

So if you are looking at aspect ratios. On an 03 chevy with stock 16"rims...

305/70R16 would be like a 33" tall by 12 inch wide tire-

Not the best for plowing... look cool thought...

285/75R16 would be like a 33" tall by 11 inch wide tire -

these are good, but if you play with the ratio a touch more,

255/85R16 would be like a 33" tall by 10 inch wide tire -

those are more better for snow. (my personal favorite on my gms)

235/90R16 still about a 32" tall but closer to 9" wide -

always watch your load rating though! sometimes the odd tires don't carry the rating that you will need.

Hope that gives you an example of how the metric aspect ratio works...


----------



## MichiganMark

Thanks guys.....I appreciate the feedback and the explanation.


----------



## scottr

X2 on the tall and skinny. Shoot for the highest psi to the ground ( smallest
Contact patch) and you will be better off. Unless you have big drifts and deep snow to bust and need bigger ground clearance. Another thing we all do up here is sipeing.. first thing after buying new tires is to get them siped. Not an advertised factory sipe. This is the corkscrew type razor machine that puts small slices in the entire tread area. Better than studs any day. Tires last longer. Run cooler in summer and get way better traction. My 2 cents worth


----------



## Jeep_thing

The Winterforce have an amazing tread pattern, full of factory siping. Put some counterweight in the very back of the bed and you will do 80% of your plowing in 2WD.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MichiganMark said:


> I'm an Owner/Operator ....one man show. I have two trucks:
> Based on the majority of threads I read thru, I am leaning towards a set of Firestone Winterforce tires.
> ~ Mark


235/85R16 is what I run, and I couldn't be happier.








BEST snow tire I've ever run.
Damn near the best (sticky-est) tire on any vehicle I've ever owned


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dogplow Dodge said:


> You obviously didn't search very long
> http://www.plowsite.com/search/911980/?page=2&q=firestone&o=date


:waving:

:laugh: So good you'll be plowing in 2wd
The stickiest tire ever.

Skeptical.
Sounds too good to be true?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Absolutely true, but his approach was completely different.

Polite, apologetic, and showed some searching and real questioning regarding sizing.

No problem helping people who at least (at a minimum) appear to be nice in nature.


----------



## jstevens66

I thought the stock bfg tires that came on my truck were awesome, never got stuck with them and they looked great too


----------



## jonc41

The stock sizes (245/75/16 or 265/75/16) should be just fine for pushing snow. I run 285/75R16's in the summer and switch to 265's in the winter. Check out the Cooper Discoverer X/T4 ( Canada) they have. Asically same tire in the states I believe they are cooper discoverer AT/W. They are a 4 season tire (not all season) they actually work great in the snow and in the summer. Testing they have done in Quebec they have actually out performed the Firestone Winterforce tires on snow and ice. I just bought a set for my truck but haven't got a chance to get them on yet. That will be tomorrow's job before the snow storms come out way.


----------



## MichiganMark

Thanks guys. 

My internet is slow, and our monthly gig allotment is limited. The amount of adds/etc on the site make it somewhat difficult to search as a result. 

I took the advice....Holy balls. What a difference. Very, very pleased with the winterforce tires. 

Again, many thanks for the advice, explanation, and the patience. I've seen the threads where guys get hammered for asking what may be considered repetitive questions. I don't want to be that guy. If I would've found it, I wouldn't have asked. 

Party on, Garth.

~ Mark


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just use add blocker .


----------



## Philbilly2

I also use the same thing.


----------

